# Furry photomorph sites???



## jmoney (May 4, 2012)

*_*

_


----------



## Littlerock (May 4, 2012)

I sincerely hope not.


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2012)

jmoney said:


> Are there any sites that have stuff like furaffinity, but just for photomorphed pictures??



www.google.com

best answer in the world.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 4, 2012)

There are, but to be fair, in general it's poorly done.

...and pornographic.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 4, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> There are, but to be fair, in general it's poorly done.
> 
> ...and pornographic.



That's a shame =/


----------



## mantrasand (May 5, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> That's a shame =/


Nah, probably what OP was looking for.


----------



## Randolph (May 5, 2012)

Deviantart has a handful of photomorph stuff. Personally I find it scarring, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 5, 2012)

To be honest, I've compared photomorphs to actual fursuits with realism, and honestly the suits look way better.
Photomorphs do well with detailing the fur and tail, but the head is usually poorly done/some cropping of an actual animal or a photochop, and if the photo calls for genitalia, it's also photoshopped, and terribly so.

If someone were to show me a photomorphs site that made it look as though someone was truly an anthro I'd retract this opinion, but right now Deo's suit in the GTWT is miles better than the photomorphs.

Just a point of reference here. Plus fursuits are always clean, fair deal IMO ^^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 5, 2012)

I hate photomorphs with a vengeance


----------



## Randolph (May 6, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I hate photomorphs with a vengeance


I have come from the internet, and I'm not leaving until everyone knows my opinion about everything.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2012)

Randolph said:


> I have come from the internet, and I'm not leaving until everyone knows my opinion about everything.



Everyone is entitled to an opinion whether that opinion is lied or not. 

I'm not at all saying they are bad or that photomorphs should not be done, I am just saying I don't like them. I have not flamed anyone who does like them so where is your problem?


----------



## Armaetus (May 6, 2012)

Ugh, photomorphs...why?


----------



## ErikutoSan (May 6, 2012)

No idea what it is and never heard of it but I'm not google'ing it


----------



## Ond (May 8, 2012)

I googled for yea. Seems to be like that show Animorphs from the 90's only the people never make it all the way to the animal stage and are caught somewhere in between. Also the graphics don't seem to be much better.


----------



## artie the arcticwhite fo (Dec 23, 2012)

When all accept what is known as porn to be seen by all all will have the one who made it in them.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 23, 2012)

Whats photomorph?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 23, 2012)

Sam 007 NL said:


> Whats photomorph?



Its when someone photoshops a photo of a human and a photo of an animal together into an anthropomorphic character.


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 23, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Its when someone photoshops a photo of a human and a photo of an animal together into an anthropomorphic character.


Dafur. thats freaky.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 24, 2012)

jmoney said:


> Are there any sites that have stuff like furaffinity, but just for photomorphed pictures??



Ugh. I always thought that shit was weird as fuck. But hey, different strokes.

Try deviantART. I think they have a photomorph category.


----------



## GhostWolf (Dec 24, 2012)

I actually found 2 photomorphs on FA


----------



## ODC (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry for the thread necro, but to answer OP https://ti.erazor-zone.de/main.html

Unfortunately a lot of the user galleries have been locked down and you are unable to see things full-sized unless you're registered and have been granted the correct permissions


----------



## badlands (Mar 20, 2013)

my computer does not like that link


----------



## ODC (Mar 20, 2013)

badlands said:


> my computer does not like that link



Something about an expired certificate?  Yeah not sure what that's about. I started getting that not long after the site went up, but I've been checking it out for years now


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 21, 2013)

Id have to pass just thinking about that 0_0


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 21, 2013)

My antivirus says that site is on a zombie computer and the SSL certificate has been invalidated by the CA Cert Signing Authority.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 21, 2013)

Besides, the OP has very likely not checked the site often, last time was 1-28-2013.


----------

